# immigration lawyer for 01 visas who dont cost a bloody fortune??



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there,

Does anyone have any experince of working with a good immigration lawyer whos expertise is in getting 01 actors visas??? Any one you reccomend that dosent cost a bloody fortune, as have had a good recommendation who says i can qualify for a 3 year visa, but the cost is £6000!!!! is this a normal price and what i should be expecting to pay??? as dont wanna get ripped off!!

cheers

help appreciated before i give my money away!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

orangesky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone have any experince of working with a good immigration lawyer whos expertise is in getting 01 actors visas??? Any one you reccomend that dosent cost a bloody fortune, as have had a good recommendation who says i can qualify for a 3 year visa, but the cost is £6000!!!! is this a normal price and what i should be expecting to pay??? as dont wanna get ripped off!!
> 
> ...


Sounds about right to me, price wise. Ask for references -- successful similar cases. Google their name. Check their standing with the state bar association and AILA.


----------



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

thank you


----------

